# Attaching a pergola to roof



## sbroyles01 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello - 
I would really like to attach a flat pergola to my roof and connect it to our existing deck to provide shade.  From what i've read, connecting to the roof is not the best option, but putting down posts near the house would block the already installed misting fan and light - and we would like to avoid that.  If you have to attach brackets to the rafters and through the shingles, what is the best way to do this (to avoid leaks, etc.).  It would need to be set in such a way that water could still flow down to the gutters which would be about a 1.5 ft. below the pergola. 

Thanks.


----------



## 911handyman (Jul 25, 2010)

You could do this it just takes time, To do it the correct way you need to find out where it will hit the roof- the rafters. Then you will need to take the foof back so that you can rest the rafters on the roof sheating you will need to then use a flashing or make your own so the roof shingles go around the rafter, of course making sure no water gets under the shingles. take your time think careful and slow. You can do it.


----------

